# Canon 7D Gymnastics Setting Recommendations



## ALmomof3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Can anyone suggest some settings for a canon 7D,using  lens 50mm/ F 1.4 USM , for the indoor sport of Gymnastics- no flash allowed. 
Thanks!


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 25, 2013)

Meter for the available light. Keep your shutter speed high.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 25, 2013)

Probably at least 1/400 for the shutter speed. I wouldn't go under 2.5 with the aperture. f/4 if there's plenty of ambient light. I'd recommend using high speed burst paired with AI servo back button focusing so you don't miss the moment, or focus.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 25, 2013)

At f/2.8 you'll get a little over 8' of DoF if your subject is 25 feet away.    If you drop to f/2 then the DoF reduces to a little shy of 6'.  

Note that this is for 25' distances.   If you are only 20' away, then the DoF for f/2 is reduced to less than 4' (about 3.7 feet).  So while you have a lens that can collect a lot of light, the DoF will get too narrow to catch your entire subject in focus if you're too close.

A shutter speed of 1/500th will freeze all but the fastest actions.  It's generally considered fast enough to freeze action in most sports and, often, you can get away with speeds just slightly slower.... possibly as slow as 1/250th.

I've noticed that high-school gymnasiums may require ISO 3200, f/2.8 and then give you shutter speeds between 1/400 & 1/600sec.  Professional sports stadiums often have better lighting and may allow you to drop the ISO considerably lower (for less noise.) 

Note that those shutter speeds are for action.  If you're shooting non-action shots (before/after competition) then you can drop the shutter speed down to about 1/80 sec. and cut your ISO for less noise.  With a 50mm lens, you shouldn't see motion blur from a hand-held shot at 1/100th as long as you're trying to be steady and keeping your elbows under the camera and planting them on your belly.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 25, 2013)

ALmomof3 said:


> Can anyone suggest some settings for a canon 7D,using  lens 50mm/ F 1.4 USM , for the indoor sport of Gymnastics- no flash allowed.
> Thanks!



And how do you plan on getting close enough to shoot gymnastics with a 50mm lens.


----------



## ALmomof3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> ALmomof3 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone suggest some settings for a canon 7D,using  lens 50mm/ F 1.4 USM , for the indoor sport of Gymnastics- no flash allowed.
> ...



I had no problem this weekend shooting with my 50mm, depends on facilities & setup. Sat on front row & got these:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 26, 2013)

Seems you have already shot gymnastics, why are you looking for settings?  The ones you posted are dark and need a crop, 50mm is not the best lens to shoot with, but they don't look as bad as I would have expected shooting gymnastics with a short lens.


----------



## ALmomof3 (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a new camera & my 1st time to shoot my daughters team. Trying to improve....


----------



## weepete (Feb 26, 2013)

ETTR if possible, and don't be afraid to bump up the ISO. 

Under similar conditions I shoot with at least 1/320th, but recently I think I've been getting better results shooting at 1/640 or 1/800. Typically my ISOs will be between 3200 and 12800, but I do tend to use longer focal lengths (70-300) and my lens only goes up to f4-5.6 (yes I know I need faster glass). I also turn off all in camera processing to get the best of the burst rate. I tend to shoot in manual, AI Servo mode, shutter release - metering and af start (bbf can be awkward for long shots IME), spot metering, single AF point on manual select.

I find it quite difficult to get the subject in focus at less than f4 on the 50mm anyway.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 26, 2013)

auto


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 26, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> auto


 
Pop up flash + 1/60 sec FTW!


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 26, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > auto
> ...



Absolutely.


----------



## ALmomof3 (Feb 26, 2013)

No flash allowed in Gymnastics ....


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 26, 2013)

methinks he's unable to detect our cleverly disguised sarcasm rot....


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 26, 2013)

I would try to get at least 500th sec at 2.8-3.2 and just bump the iso up until you hit those numbers.


----------



## Sienshus (Aug 15, 2017)

I am a novice with a Canon 7 D. I tried to shoot my daughter's gymnastics meets last season, but did not do well. What lens do I need?


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 15, 2017)

Sienshus said:


> I am a novice with a Canon 7 D. I tried to shoot my daughter's gymnastics meets last season, but did not do well. What lens do I need?



at least a *$50* lens ..............  50mm 1.8
(but spend more for a better lens !)

8 years ago with a digital Rebel XSi -  f2.8  1/500   iso 3200


----------



## Sienshus (Aug 15, 2017)

So, if I wanted something good, what lens would that be?


----------



## weepete (Aug 16, 2017)

a Canon 70-200 f2.8 L IS ii or a 300mm f2.8, or a 200mm f2.8 L or a 135mm f2 L, possibly even the 85mm f1.8 L depending on how close you can get.


----------



## Sienshus (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks. Now I shop


----------

